# Red Pix



## lizardboy101 (Oct 19, 2007)

Everyone show pix of ur reds(adult or juvies). I'll post mine later

Alex


----------



## COWHER (Oct 31, 2007)

this one isnt mine but he's what got me hooked on tegus!!!


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 31, 2007)

COWHER said:


> this one isnt mine but he's what got me hooked on tegus!!!


I'm still amazed at that picture!!


----------



## Mike (Oct 31, 2007)

COWHER said:


> this one isnt mine but he's what got me hooked on tegus!!!



I'm with Dave, that's one of the best tegu pics I've ever seen.


----------



## VARNYARD (Oct 31, 2007)

Man he is a great looking monster!! AWESOME!!! :wink:


----------



## dorton (Oct 31, 2007)

Thats an awesome pic, of a beautiful red!


----------



## Mvskokee (Oct 31, 2007)

Beast


----------



## greentriple (Nov 3, 2007)

EL MONSTRO!!!!!!

We could all hope ours get close to this beautiful, although Bobby's aint giving up anything.

Is anyone producing reds with such distinct markings when adults? Bobby?


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 3, 2007)

Well, Fire is a real bright male red that I have. He has some awesome colors on him. but he is not but two in these pictures.

This was before he shed.














And this was when he was in shed, I hate that I did not get a picture of him after he fully shed.


----------



## olympus (Nov 5, 2007)

Those colors on the tegus are amazing. Nice sizes and pics.


----------



## Repton (Nov 5, 2007)

Super nice tegus, thanks for showing the pictures to us, they look great.


----------



## RehabRalphy (Nov 5, 2007)

GULP! Dang man thats awesome! COWHER, who's picture is that? Man that is awesome.


----------



## COWHER (Nov 5, 2007)

thats my picture its me and my wife in mexico


----------



## RehabRalphy (Nov 5, 2007)

COWHER said:


> thats my picture its me and my wife in mexico



You got your inspiration Mr. Writer's Block lmao...


----------



## greentriple (Nov 5, 2007)

Man Bobby, those are some beautiful reds. I've not been partial to them, as most look like blobs of hamburger meat, but yours are so bight and distinct in coloration. I may just have to have one!!!


----------

